# rubbish midlands threads



## irishshapes (Aug 17, 2006)

really this is a bit poor people, i am from this midlands and last week ED wanted to put us in with the north!
to much furore and outrage there was a call for a true midlands forum!

now to my point, since the weekend (just gone Aug 13th) there has been bugger all interest in the midlands and it doesn't justify it's own forum, and i am appalled, i too, like you midlanders want somewhere to vent, or voice my views so if we don't converse in these threads often then we will not get our own.

am i being fastidious here or just a pain in the.......

oh and please not another thread about where the midlands starts etc. very trying


----------



## aqua (Aug 17, 2006)

I don't want a midlands forum sorry

there isn't the traffic for it at all


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 17, 2006)

I move for renaming the forums Top, Middle, Bottom, Left and Right.


----------



## _angel_ (Aug 17, 2006)

Scrap the midlands!


----------

